# Sanibel Cottages Resort Map??



## jeff-linda (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a Resort Map of the Sanibel Cottages with unit #'s?


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry, don't have a map I can post. But I can describe it if that would help.

There are 7 buildings with 4 units in each. Ground level is parking. 1st level has 2 units (with odd numbered units). 2nd level has 2 units (with even numbered units.) 

The buildings are situated in a 'U' shape, with the pool, gazebo, and pond in the middle of the 'U', and the beach at the open end of the 'U'. Buildings 1 and 7 are at the ends of each leg of the 'U' facing the beach. Building 5 is the only building with an elevator.

Building 1 (Seabreeze) has units 101-104, and pretty much faces the beach.
Building 2 (Holiday) has units 105-108, and mostly overlooks the pool, with the beach beyond the pool.
Building 3 (Seagrape) has units 109-112) and mostly overlooks the pond, with the pool and beach beyond the pond.
Building 4 (Islander) has units 113-116, and overlooks the pond, with the pool and beach beyond the pond.
Building 5 (Palm) has units 117-120, and overlooks the pond, with the pool and beach beyond the pond. This building has an elevator.
Building 6 (Surfsong) has units 121-124, and overlooks the pond and pool, with the beach beyond.
Building 7 (Sunset) has units 125-128, and pretty much faces the beach.


----------



## amy241 (Feb 7, 2017)

We own a Week at Sanibel Cottages and I have attached a resort map for future reference since I know this thread is old.


----------

